# Welcome back The Shield



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

After a seemingly endless wait, Chiklis and Co. are back. Last night looked as good as ever, and Glen Close is a welcome addition. Any thoughts?? :?:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Buford T said:


> After a seemingly endless wait, Chiklis and Co. are back. Last night looked as good as ever, and Glen Close is a welcome addition. Any thoughts?? :?:


YEAH I GOT A THOUGHT- I AM PISSED CAUSE I MISSED IT! i love the shield, i might wait for it to come out on DVD. I got the first 3 seasons! Isn't Chiklis from Worcester, also the girl that plays Cassidy (Maki's oldest daughter) is really his daughter.


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

My buddy is reallly into it, he said the Commish is from Lowell.
You guys remember him as the Commish at all? I don't remember much about the show, but I remember thinking it was pretty good..... that was a long time ago.

Not a big fan of Glenn Close, but she seems to be doing a good job in this role.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I wish the season lasted longer, what happened to the Strike Team??


----------



## radiocop (Sep 15, 2002)

Still cant get over the wearing of the badges on the wrong side of their shirts.....


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

The show was really good. I need to see more to be able to believe Glen Close is a cop though.

EOD Get a tivo  The show is on like 5 more times this weekend.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Panzer201 (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank God for TIVO! I have never missed an episode. I am still getting used to the Strike Team not around.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

EOD1 you will be happy to know if you miss it on the regular day they show it again later in the week on Sunday night at 10.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Panzer201";p="59926 said:


> Thank God for TIVO! I have never missed an episode. I am still getting used to the Strike Team not around.


Yeah what happened to the Stike team? I don't remember seeing anything about that last season.

Scott :rock:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

cool. I don't have a house to live in, so no Tivo. I put a deposit on a place to live here in VA Beach and they don't have digital cable only satellite... WTF!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

EOD1";p="59981 said:


> cool. I don't have a house to live in, so no Tivo. I put a deposit on a place to live here in VA Beach and they don't have digital cable only satellite... WTF!


Direct TV is the shiznit!

Worth every penny!

Scott :rock:


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Get Tivo you will never miss the shield again and you can record all the repeats it is great.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

The 3rd season was great, I need to catch up on my tivo'd 4th season shows as well. Man that was a f'd up episode with Captain Asaveda and that "thing" he had to do at gunpoint. :uc:


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

They showed a flashback of "that thing" Captain Asaveda did last night . That episode was really disturbing. Did anyone see what he did while watching a rape tape last night? That was messed up!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

He's a sick puppy.

Wanna talk about sicko how about Dutch? WHOA that guy is totally F'ed up.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Leave it to Vic Maki to create new and interesting ways to retrieve evidence....Mustard anyone??? :uc: 

Cleanup, aisle 4!! Great episode. How twisted is Aceveda playing 8 ball corner pocket with the rape vid?


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

thats it, i am to far behind, when i come home on april 11th or so I am coming over to one of u people that have Tivo &amp; watching the episodes I have missed.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

At the end of last night's episode they played "Amazing Grace" by the Drop Kick Murphys who the Boston Police Gaelic Column of Pipes and Drums opened up for this past sunday night at the Avalon on Lansdown Street. It was our second time playing with them and I am glad to see that they are becoming more popular.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I quit a 3-11 job and took a Midnight shift job just so I wouldnt have to tape it!! :twisted:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Piper";p="60641 said:


> At the end of last night's episode they played "Amazing Grace" by the Drop Kick Murphys who the Boston Police Gaelic Column of Pipes and Drums opened up for this past sunday night at the Avalon on Lansdown Street. It was our second time playing with them and I am glad to see that they are becoming more popular.


See that is why I'm pissed I missed that show. The drop kicks are a great band. Always have been and always will be.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

fox, repeats are on all the time, including the nights before the new episode at 10.


----------

